# Talk about a long time ago right?



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

"Dirty Dozen" call out Steven Seagal.

Thats just too funny I found this on his site, Jim was telling me about it just last week. Anyone know who the other six in the picture are?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like Bill "super foot" Wallace on the left.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OK so one ID'd.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If You Want The Whole Story CLICK HERE!!!!





> One individual who seemed particularly : perturbed by Seagal's comments was real estate developer and actor *Bob Wall*, a former tournament fighter and a close friend of Chuck Norris. Wall made, his feelings about Seagal known in a 1988 Black Belt interview, when he said: "All he's got is a mouth. If Seagal: were one-tenth of the martial artist he says he is, he'd have: developed a proper attitude."
> 
> The verbal battle between the two simmered for several years, then heated up again recently when Wall announced in the October, 1991, issue of Prevue magazine that he had assembled 12 martial artists (himself included) who were prepared to fight Seagal and find out once and for all if the aikido stylist is as tough as he claims to be.
> 
> ...


http://allensteen.com/BlackBeltSteen.htm


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is pretty old school. They are talking about stuff we don't even remember. Chuck Norris and Seagal in their younger years.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If You Want The Whole Story CLICK HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually i got the story from Jim and the link doesn't really do it justice but W/E, I was more interested in the fighters themselves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The fighters who are insignificant nowadays?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

They look kind of badass to me, despite all the corny mean muggin.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they did at the time. Nowadays they would be called oldschool or vintage. Some would probably call them out of date.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> The fighters who are insignificant nowadays?


Jims 74 thats true but anytime you want to come over and call him insignificant you go right ahead Ill bring the video camera, odds are he'll change your mind.

Also these are the men who defined the techniques we use today, many of them are the foundation of MMA.


kantowrestler said:


> Well they did at the time. Nowadays they would be called oldschool or vintage. Some would probably call them out of date.


Now you're just being disrespectful, if he's so "out of date" why dose he keep winning instructor of the year by several different accreditations?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I laughed hard at the headline "AIDS and the dojo"

Sounds like a weird version of Sex and the City, plus it is the single weirdest headline I have ever seen


----------

